
Startup Will Apply the Secrets of the Web to Industrial Sensors - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2015/12/08/samsara-launch/
======
roymurdock
Piece is pretty skimpy on how/why Samsara is different than any other company
providing low-cost, brownfield-targeted sensors.

> “The goal is to make it really simple so the web site is in plain English
> and we make it easy to buy and deploy, Biswas said.

Piece was provided by Andreessen Horowitz, who was the only series A investor
w/ $25m in May 2015. It's basically just marketing fluff.

~~~
joezydeco
Agreed. All of these startups are trying to smooth the provisioning and access
part of IoT, but there's nothing esoteric about this. What are the "secrets"
of the web? HTTPS? Give me CoAP if you really want to be modern.

And it's all going to be standard hardware. Helium is trying to push their own
radio and hub to make setup simple, but I see a lot of customers (like myself)
sticking to hardware they can source on the open market.

But I'm not fooled. This company will get acquired just like the last one and
everyone will make out wonderfully, all for off-the-shelf tech.

~~~
javiramos
Over the years I have realized that a scalable, successful business is not
only about technology - I think that technology is ~50% of the equation. There
is so much more to a successful company - marketing, customer service,
distribution etc... And what if they use off-the-shelf technology? - it
doesn't mean ithey are not a worthy company...

